# 4th and final quiz this week (sounds like) TV quiz shows) )



## David H (Jul 21, 2015)

*4th and final quiz this week (sounds like) TV quiz shows*

*A.*







*B*






*C.*






*D.*








*Good Luck*


----------



## Robin (Jul 21, 2015)

c. Clever dicks
D. Ninja Warrior,
These are hard!!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2015)

A - Absolutely Fabulous


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2015)

B - Celebrity Juice


----------



## David H (Jul 21, 2015)

Robin said:


> c. Clever dicks
> D. Ninja Warrior,
> These are hard!!



Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Jul 21, 2015)

M





Northerner said:


> A - Absolutely Fabulous



It's a quiz show Absolutley  is correct


----------



## David H (Jul 21, 2015)

Northerner said:


> B - Celebrity Juice



Well done Alan it's correct.


----------



## David H (Jul 21, 2015)

David H said:


> M
> 
> It's a quiz show Absolutley  is correct



The correct Answer is Absolutely Cobblers


----------



## Northerner (Jul 21, 2015)

David H said:


> The correct Answer is Absolutely Cobblers



Never heard of it!


----------

